# What kind of tank mate should I get him?



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a new Betta. I'm going to give him a while to settle into his new tank, but after that I wanted to get him a tank mate or mates.

What's the best to get him?

I have a 5-gallon tank and he's around 2 inches long (I'm hoping the little guy will get bigger). 

I was debating about an algae eater of some sort but those tend to get really big and I'm not sure how well he'd take to one.

I heard neon tetras tend to make good tank mates, but they need to be in a school, and I don't think I could get that many without overstocking the tank. 

Any opinions/advice?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

In a 5 gallon tank all you can really have are snails or shrimp. Both require a filtered tank. In all honesty your fish would be happier by himself.


----------



## proz03 (Aug 17, 2010)

SHRIMP! there fun to watch wont bother your betta and will clean the tank he may eat them tho


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Shrimp and or snails! 
Yea what 1fish. said..he may be happier alone, just get him a ton of low light easy to care for plants and he'll be a happy lil' dude.
Use this site for aquarium stocking info. : aquadvisor.com 
I use it all the time, very helpful.
And good luck!


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

Im not saying im right or disagreeing with you but i have a 4 gallon tank with a betta, two serpae tetras and two black widow tetras and they seem pretty happy
but dont take my advice it might just be a one off thing all bettas are different


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

the base problem with a heavy stocked small tank <30 gallons is that unless you are really dutious about maintenance it has too little buffer time till systems collapse.
less time untill amonia reaches toxic levels
less time till poop turns water acidic etc.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Just get yourself some glass shrimp  I love watching my betta and them interact.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

My brother was going to get a ghost shrimp or two to keep with his betta fish, but the store person said the betta will eat the ghost shrimp. Is this true?


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

They might, they might not. All depends on the betta. I've got 7 in my tank right now, and my betta hasn't eaten any. He chases them sometimes, but that's about it.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had two different bettas in with ghost shrimp, and while they might nip at tails sometimes, 95% of the time they were left alone to mind their own business. In my tank, at least, my bettas seem fairly relaxed.

Invertebrates are sensitive to water conditions and changes, however, so just be sure to keep up with only partial changes.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

actually inverts when given correct starting water parameters are very resistant to water fluxuations.

i routinely change 50% or more of the water in my tanks and my ghost shirmps are just fine with it. always have been.


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

y does your stat thing say u are banned


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Because Carpenter has been banned and can no longer post on the forums..? Either way it really doesn't have anything to do with the topic. P:


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

He's probably banned, which might explain why I haven't seen him posting lately


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

ok just for knowlege


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Lunatatice said:


> My brother was going to get a ghost shrimp or two to keep with his betta fish, but the store person said the betta will eat the ghost shrimp. Is this true?


Depends on the personality of your betta. My male betta seems to be fairly territorial and killed & ate the 3 ghost shrimp within 2 weeks.


----------

